#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO37106:2018,ISO37101:2017,ISO37100:2018,ISO37154 :2017, ISO 37157:2018 are required

## dorota1618

ISO 37106:2018 ,SO 37101:2017,ISO 37100:2018, ISO 37154:2017, ISO 37157:2018 are req

    Hello!

    I would like to ask if anyone does have a copy of the standards

    ISO 37101:2017-03
    ISO 37100:2018-10
    and
    ISO 37154:2017 Smart community infrastructures -- Best practice guidelines for transportation
    ISO 37157:2018 Smart community infrastructures -- Smart transportation for compact cities



    I will be very grateful for help.


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISO37106:2018,ISO37101:2017,ISO37100:2018,ISO37154 :2017, ISO 37157:2018 are required

----------

